# DIY drill press clamp



## dask (Jan 13, 2012)

I'm designing a homemade drills press vise made from aluminum.
I have a bunch of threaded elevation and tilt screws from craftsman 113 table saws and want to use one on the vise. I want to tap the aluminum and wanted to know if anyone knows what kind of tap to use or put me on the right path.
Looks something like pic below.

Thanks
Dask


----------



## zipzit (Mar 21, 2015)

You need an Acme Thread Tap. First you need to figure out exactly what size thread you have with careful measurements. (Is that a right hand or left hand thread in the image above?) I will say, these taps aren't cheap. Possible to find a deal on Ebay, but best to figure out exactly what size you need first. Here's a machine shop supply place that has them…


----------

